# [X11] Antyaliasing nie dziala

## Belliash

Witam,

Kiedys byl tu podany sposob, jak uzywac nowego wygladzania czcionek ekranowych (dla LCD).

Jako iz mam LCD to azwsze tego uzywalem i bardzo sie z dziwilem ze teraz nie chce dzialac...

Caly czas mam tak samo poszczepione czcionki i nie bardzo wiem co z tym fantem zrobic?

Zawsze w KE Control Center wlaczalem antyaliasing i wlaczalem subpixel hintin i ustawialem go na RGB, oraz hinting style na medium.

Zawsze dzialalo a teraz nie chce...

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/freetype-2.3.5  USE="X zlib -bindist -debug -doc" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/cairo-1.4.10  USE="X glitz newspr opengl svg -debug -directfb -doc -xcb" 0 kB [1]

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/libXft-2.1.12  USE="newspr -debug" 0 kB [1]

Jakies wskazowki, porady?  :Wink: 

Dzieki!

----------

## faktor4u

Potrzebny overlay Xeffects. Oraz aktualizacja tych wymienionych w Twoim poście pakietów z flagą USE="newspr -bindist". Pozdrawiam

Ups. Nie zauważyłem, że masz już te pakiety z tymi flagami. Widzę też, że dokopałeś się już do orginalnego wątku.

Jakby to coś dało, to umieszczam mój .fonts.conf

```

<?xml version="1.0"?>

<!DOCTYPE fontconfig SYSTEM "fonts.dtd">

<fontconfig>

 <match target="font" >

  <edit mode="assign" name="rgba" >

   <const>rgb</const>

  </edit>

 </match>

 <match target="font" >

  <edit mode="assign" name="hinting" >

   <bool>true</bool>

  </edit>

 </match>

 <match target="font" >

  <edit mode="assign" name="hintstyle" >

   <const>hintfull</const>

  </edit>

 </match>

 <match target="font" >

  <edit mode="assign" name="antialias" >

   <bool>true</bool>

  </edit>

 </match>

</fontconfig>

```

Na tych ustawieniach u mnie wszystko działa.

----------

## Belliash

```
<?xml version="1.0"?>

<!DOCTYPE fontconfig SYSTEM "fonts.dtd">

<fontconfig>

 <match target="font" >

  <edit mode="assign" name="rgba" >

   <const>rgb</const>

  </edit>

 </match>

 <match target="font" >

  <edit mode="assign" name="hinting" >

   <bool>true</bool>

  </edit>

 </match>

 <match target="font" >

  <edit mode="assign" name="hintstyle" >

   <const>hintmedium</const>

  </edit>

 </match>

 <match target="font" >

  <edit mode="assign" name="antialias" >

   <bool>true</bool>

  </edit>

 </match>

</fontconfig>
```

A to moj...

Czym sie rozni?

Ty masz hinting style full a ja medium...

Pozatym zmiana na Full nic nie zmienia... jak dam w ogole false w hinting to tez wyglada tak samo...

jedyna roznica to ta, ze jak calkowicie wylacze antialiasing to calkowicie sa poszarpane ze nic nie widac co pisze  :Razz: 

jednym slowem dziala to tak jak bym mial stary antialiasing mi mo ze mam USE="newspr" ktora ponac wlacza ten nowy... niestety jak widac nie dziala...

tak wyglada z wylaczonym antyaliasingiem: http://img170.imageshack.us/my.php?image=antioffqn4.png

a tak z wlaczonym: http://img379.imageshack.us/my.php?image=antionbh0.png

czyli niby nie najgorzej, .. tylko ze wygladalo ladniej i ... wchodzimy na strone WWW i mamy: http://img150.imageshack.us/my.php?image=www1md4.png

a przeciez to strona mojego bylego ISP, zagladalem tam czesto i jakos wygladala nieco inaczej...

http://img475.imageshack.us/my.php?image=www2yd2.png google juz nieco lepiej, chociaz to tez nie to, bo te czcionki byly grubsze i bardziej wyraziste... zeo tym malych po prawej stronie nie wspomne...

I czego to moze byc wina?

----------

## faktor4u

Próbowałeś zmieniać czcionki? Cały system mam na DejaVu Sans i na tej czcionce wszytko wygląda u mnie najlepiej. Podobne cyrki miałem kiedyś na czcionkach z pakietu corefonts.

----------

## Belliash

 *faktor4u wrote:*   

> Próbowałeś zmieniać czcionki? Cały system mam na DejaVu Sans i na tej czcionce wszytko wygląda u mnie najlepiej. Podobne cyrki miałem kiedyś na czcionkach z pakietu corefonts.

 

te czcionki mam z pakietu vista-fonts...

kiedys uzywalem ariala i bylo ok, pozniej migrowalem na segoe-ui i tez bylo ok...

teraz jest tak jak widac a czcionka to SegoeUI...

----------

## m.s.w

Polecam: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-511382-highlight-.html

(tip: autohint off)

Jeżeli chodzi o wyświetlanie fontów przez Firefox to trzeba zmienić czcionki dla różnych kodowań poprzez about:config.

(standardowo są ustawione na "serif" albo "sans"). Zmień na konkretne czcionki i będzie dobrze.

Pozdrawiam,

m.s.w

----------

## Belliash

 *m.s.w wrote:*   

> Polecam: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-511382-highlight-.html
> 
> (tip: autohint off)
> 
> Jeżeli chodzi o wyświetlanie fontów przez Firefox to trzeba zmienić czcionki dla różnych kodowań poprzez about:config.
> ...

 

to zorzumiale, czytalem wszystko dokladnie, tylko pojac nie moge czemu kiedys nie bylem zmuszony do tego?

A czcionki na stronie siec.lca.pl mialem nawet za grube, tak ze sie w paru miejscach strona rozjezdzala?  :Razz: 

----------

## m.s.w

 *Quote:*   

> to zorzumiale, czytalem wszystko dokladnie, tylko pojac nie moge czemu kiedys nie bylem zmuszony do tego?
> 
> A czcionki na stronie siec.lca.pl mialem nawet za grube, tak ze sie w paru miejscach strona rozjezdzala? 
> 
> 

 

Teraz możesz mieć to samo. Nie korzystaj z overlaya, włącz autohint i antyaliasing i tyle.

----------

